# Drugs safe to use?



## RDB3 (Jan 13, 2017)

I enjoy using drugs recreationally (even though that's how I got depersonalized in the first place), and would really like to try ketamine. I know it's a dissociative, which seems counter-intuitive, but I also know that it can have long term benefits for depression/anxiety, which definitely make dp worse. Can a person become more depersonalized? That's my only real concern. Any input is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

please tell me you didn't (if you haven't yet i'll give you some reasons to consider but i guess i am too late...) so how did that work out?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2017)

no......... its not safe


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Are you familair with "Russian Roullette" ?


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

Are you joking? So many people here are suffering and having their lives ruined. You know what you're doing might make yours worse but you're still doing it?

Just stop. Take care of yourself. If you are truly suffering due to DPD then you need to stop doing things that will make it worse.


----------



## RDB3 (Jan 13, 2017)

CK1 said:


> please tell me you didn't (if you haven't yet i'll give you some reasons to consider but i guess i am too late...) so how did that work out?


Worked out pretty well actually. SWIM didn't take much though. It was pleasant. There was an afterglow the next few days, including diminished suicidal thoughts and an overall more positive state of mind.



wakemeupinside said:


> Are you joking? So many people here are suffering and having their lives ruined. You know what you're doing might make yours worse but you're still doing it?
> 
> Just stop. Take care of yourself. If you are truly suffering due to DPD then you need to stop doing things that will make it worse.


I'm not joking. Yes I truly have DPD, do you think I'm making it up? Do you think my life wasn't also ruined or that I don't deal with abject suffering every day? Desperate people will go to desperate measures to find anything that might help. That's where I was coming from. And I didn't know if dp/dr was like a binary thing (as in you have it or you don't), or if there were varying degrees of severity. So I wasn't even sure if it was possible to get worse, that's why I asked. I'd say it was a positive experience. Thank you though for your genuine advice, I hope you're dealing with this better than I am.


----------



## EricFassbender (Dec 2, 2016)

Tea, without nicotine (and valerian in it) ????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2017)

RDB3 said:


> Worked out pretty well actually. SWIM didn't take much though. It was pleasant. There was an afterglow the next few days, including diminished suicidal thoughts and an overall more positive state of mind.
> 
> I'm not joking. Yes I truly have DPD, do you think I'm making it up? Do you think my life wasn't also ruined or that I don't deal with abject suffering every day? Desperate people will go to desperate measures to find anything that might help. That's where I was coming from. And I didn't know if dp/dr was like a binary thing (as in you have it or you don't), or if there were varying degrees of severity. So I wasn't even sure if it was possible to get worse, that's why I asked. I'd say it was a positive experience. Thank you though for your genuine advice, I hope you're dealing with this better than I am.


Yes ,depersonalization has different levels of severity, ranging from mild, to so severe you can't get out of bed. Keep up the recreational drug use and you may see the severe side. We don't say this to scare people, we say it cause we've seen it happen. There are also worse things than DP that people who have anxiety/depression are more susceptible to that can arise from drug use. Psychosis is a prime example of this; my advice, ditch what you enjoy doing recreationally, I had to give up drinking, is what it is.


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

Also even if it wasn't on a scale of severity, would you really want to risk doing more drugs and making it a permanent illness? When theres a chance it might go away? Keep away from the drugs, work on getting better. Lots of good advice on here.


----------

